# OpenMoko - Anyone experienced it ?



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2008)

I have heard a lot about the OpenMoko phone/OS. Its supposed to be fully FOSS and is ARM based. Well, has anyone here used it or seen it being used ? And what are the various advantages with it ? I heard that its better than android, and can be programmed with GTK+, QT and even Native C/C++. Its hardware looks a lot promising. Can it run android with 128MB RAM and 400MHz ARM CPU ?


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 12, 2008)

open source phone? (hardware? )
no idea..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw it featured in LFY this December... Still no idea about capabilities and quality of phone.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 14, 2008)

If  you are a Linux fanboy then get it, else Please avoid it
Its a unfinished product


----------



## Rahim (Dec 14, 2008)

One things for sure, FOSS is going ga-ga over this. Still skeptical about its promise and acceptance.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2008)

The phone is supposed to be highly sturdy, from some reviews, and can be easily hacked.
It still does not seem something ONLY linux/FOSS fanboys would use. To me it seems like DIY gadget geeks would love it.

What blew me away was its screen. VGA Touch Screen - WTF ?


----------



## Pat (Dec 15, 2008)

The openmoko based phone "NeoRunner" (or something like that) is not only fugly, its also painfully slow, unfinished, inconsistent POS.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 15, 2008)

Is it like build your phone's OS? Just like Arch 

I am excited about it.


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> The openmoko based phone "NeoRunner" (or something like that) is not only fugly, its also painfully slow, unfinished, inconsistent POS.


 
Do you own it?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Dec 30, 2008)

Ateast The Lfu review seemed impressive...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

DID you read it ?
And what is there in LFY this month ?
Did they give past issues as PDF ?
Because I am tight on funds, I need to be sure that I can buy it.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 1, 2009)

Read the review @ techtree


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 5, 2009)

@Cadcrazy: Cant thank you enough for this link. 

I have been leeching on this device for a while. This is another link for some more info.The distributor in India (IDA systems) is giving some discounts now. Since I didn't know any one personally who owns this device, I took reference from IDA systems and sent a mail to that gentleman. Here is the excerpt from that mail.



> On Wed, Dec 24, 2008 at 11:47 AM, Amit Abhishek <XXXXXXX@gmail.com> wrote:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


I am still curious on web browsing aspect. I don't know how good or bad it is on this device. Apparently it uses the webkit engine used by Chrome and Safari.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! What is the discount offered ?

I am going on a wait and watch mode because it doesn't appear as VFM as it was when it was released and a successor is planned soon. AND, I want android compatibility certified.

Offtopic: I wish OpenMoko OS could run on LG Cookie 

EDIT:
The review sounds promising.
The fact that Debian is supported 100% makes me wanna buy this instead of a NetBook.
It sounds less like a BETA HARDWARE in this review with Debian.
But doesn't it have a 2.0 MP Camera and cost Rs. 16,000 ?
I hope it sounds great with better earphones inserted through a 2.5mm to 3.5mm jack converter.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Wow! What is the discount offered ?
> 
> I am going on a wait and watch mode because it doesn't appear as VFM as it was when it was released and a successor is planned soon. AND, I want android compatibility certified.
> 
> ...



5% . Excluding discount MRP is Rs. 22,000 instead of Rs. 24,000 as mentioned on website. Rs 16,000-Rs. 18,000 was a good price for this phone

I have gone through Youtube videos, Qtopia & Debian runs much better than default OpenMoko 2007.2. I think am gonna try booting QT under Qemu and see if it is worth the price. In spite of the drawbacks (and the price) the fact that it supports Debian, has terminal, can be SSHed, among others makes it a very compelling toy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

Exactly. I was afraid that it would be a programmer's toy, not a linux-geek's toy. But since it supports Debian, most linux users would feel at home with that device.

BTW, at 128MB RAM, which DE should be used ?


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 11, 2009)

My entire Saturday went in emulating Openmoko on Qemu. It was not easy. I had to compile entire Qemu for ARM and few libraries were missing in repos. After some intense Googling and using "Jugar" method managed to get it running. Here are some screenies. This emulation is for Openmoko 1973 firmware and not for the latest "Freerunner" firmware. The emulation just gives the basic feel of UI. I am sure there is much more to it. Similarly QTopia, Android & Debian can be emulated. I will try them later.

Here we go,

The splash screen:

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/splash2.jpg">

The U Bootleader

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/uboot2.jpg">

The general info before booting :

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/ss2.jpg">

The codes scrolling:

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/scriptsnew.jpg">

Nothing gives more high then seeing codes scrolling like this on a mobile phone 

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/scriptsnew1.jpg">
^^ Finally the login prompt

The welcome screen

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/welcome2.jpg">

The terminal 

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/terminal1.jpg">

The Browser

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/web2.jpg">

Sample Input

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/test-testamit.jpg">

Programs + Calender

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/calenderandmainmenu.jpg">

@Metalheadgautam As per your question dude, QTopia is best suited for this device. It looks snazzy and is fast!


----------



## max_demon (Jul 27, 2009)

this IS my next phone


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 27, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> My entire Saturday went in emulating Openmoko on Qemu. It was not easy. I had to compile entire Qemu for ARM and few libraries were missing in repos. After some intense Googling and using "Jugar" method managed to get it running. Here are some screenies. This emulation is for Openmoko 1973 firmware and not for the latest "Freerunner" firmware. The emulation just gives the basic feel of UI. I am sure there is much more to it. Similarly QTopia, Android & Debian can be emulated. I will try them later.
> 
> Here we go,
> 
> ...


Awesome review. Thanks. Is QTopia also free ?


max_demon said:


> this IS my next phone


I advice against it. This is a 2007 phone, comparable to oldies. Wait for the new model to be out. I guess it could come with a thinner body and 5mp cam.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2009)

> Nothing gives more high then seeing codes scrolling like this on a mobile phone



+Infinity 

It feels like Damn Small Linux, the menu that is. A bit garish on colours but they can be changed. Now I want it badly in my next phone.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 27, 2009)

Whoa! I brought my phone too soo. 
Anyways looks quite Geeky. 

It would be my next phone - 6 years from now OR is it?


----------



## max_demon (Jul 27, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Awesome review. Thanks. Is QTopia also free ?
> 
> I advice against it. This is a 2007 phone, comparable to oldies. Wait for the new model to be out. I guess it could come with a thinner body and 5mp cam.




WOW then the phone releasing next will be my next phone , screw iphone screw palm . this looks really enthusiastic phone for me who likes experimenting .

btw .. iphone can also boot to some linux but the process is currently developing


----------

